

Why You Can’t Make Money Blogging - access_denied
http://www.copyblogger.com/no-money-blogging/

======
catone
I'm sick of articles claiming you can't make money blogging.

1\. You can (I have).

2\. It's not easy. I took the cheaters route by working for already well
established blogs, but plenty of bloggers who have started in the past few
years are doing well (people like Allen Stern or Louis Gray, who were late to
the game, come to mind) -- they just work their asses off to get there.

3\. It's true that most bloggers won't make money off a personal blog directly
(i.e., via advertising). But many will make money _indirectly_ via consulting
gigs, other work offers, speaking engagements, book deals. Blogging is one of
the absolute best ways to raise your profile in your field and create demand
for yourself.

3a. Even Dan Lyons made very good money from Fake Steve -- not from ads, but
how about that book deal? All those speaking engagements? Even his switch from
Forbes to Newsweek was likely influenced by his blog's success. He
conveniently leaves all that out of his article, though.

~~~
swombat
To be fair, the article is agreeing with you. It's interesting that
advertising is no longer considered viable for blogs... I thought a fair
number of blogs ended up making significant sums that way (e.g. steve
pavlina). Isn't that the case any more?

~~~
catone
I think it is ... it's just harder the more saturated your niche gets. If you
have a unique voice/point of view and are willing to put in the work (long
hours, lots of hustling), you can still make a living blogging. (Bearing in
mind that "make a living" means different things to different people and is
variable based on cost of living where you live.)

------
JeremyChase
This article has nothing to do with the title, and their point is that an
internet business needs a business model. I would like the 5 minutes I took to
read it back. Thank you.

~~~
access_denied
The article has everything to do with the title. The point with the business
model is also a response to a discussion going on in the blogosphere lately.
In that frame of reference the title is calling out pointless negativity of
aome other blogger. Without that frame of reference the whole article is the
answer to the title: you cannot expect making money without a business model
and so on.

~~~
JeremyChase
I simply disagree; in my mind a blog has a business model like any other
content provider.

A blog has difficulty making money not because businesses won't pay for
advertisement, but because it is hard to attract enough eyeballs to get a good
payday.

-Jer

~~~
access_denied
The article doesn't state that a blog would have difficulty making money
because businesses wouldn't pay for money. However, the article explains why
Fake Stev Jobs didn't earn much dough despite the fact that he attracted a lot
of eyeballs.

Also I don't think a blog has a business model inbuild. Slamming ads on
something can be part of a business model, but is not a whole business model.

